# Blueberry Protein Pancake



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Having these this morning before the gym !


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

cracking vid that might have a go tommorow morning


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good vid mate. I make these every morning. Sometimes with a mashed banana sometimes with out the oats. Depends on the day. Love the way you say bueberries! Lol.

The ones had this morning

Breakfast	Cals	Carbs	Fat Protein

8 x egg whites	128	0	0	32

30g Whey	118	2	2	25

1/2 Medium Banana	45	13	0	1

30g Oats	118	18	2	3

15g Flax seeds	82	7	7	3

100g Blueberries	32	7	0	1

Totals	523	47	11	65

Added cinnamon and vanilla extract.

Nice work on the video again mate!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I made my own protein bars for the first time at the weekend and am proper getting into this cooking lark - gonna give these a go !

Cheers gents ...


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

mine didnt turn out as nice as his looked lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

make sure u have pan nice and hot first otherwise the mix goes all over and stir inbetween pancakes i forgot to once and u end up with 2 egg white pancakes and one oat one lol !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> make sure u have pan nice and hot first otherwise the mix goes all over and stir inbetween pancakes i forgot to once and u end up with 2 egg white pancakes and one oat one lol !


I find if I take the airator(?) out of the top I get a better distribution of oats with each pancake.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> I find if I take the airator(?) out of the top I get a better distribution of oats with each pancake.


yes mate i take it off and get the spoon in their to spoon the mix into the pan otherwise oats sink to the bottom


----------

